# Siberian weasels (Mustela sibirica)



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

Has anyone heard of these being kept in captivity?


----------



## slinkycustard (Nov 24, 2009)

no, never herd of them being breed for pets . but i love there colour


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I believe there are people in Russia keeping them, but not sure if they are actual pet stock, or just wild rescues, but they seem relatively domesticated...as much so as the EU polecat people are keeping now.

I wouldnt be surprised if a lot of hard research could result in being able to get some to a European show, but not sure what you would then need to do to get them into the UK.

Apparently Hamerton Zoo (cambs) and Longleat (bath?) may keep them.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

Hammerton zoo had one but it is now on loan to longlet safari park. I think that it originally came from a private collection.
Stu


----------

